# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  milou met ehlers danlos 3

## Miloudiepeveen

Ik ben milou, net 22 geworden en heb als sinds mijn 13/14e de indicatie ehlers danlos type 3. Hierdoor zijn mijn gewrichten aan de rechterkant versleten onder andere door de verkalking van mijn kraakbeen daar. Nu begint ook het kraakbeen van mijn ribben te verkalken. De linkerkant van mijn lichaam is niet volledig volgroeid. Vooral in mijn gezicht heb ik daar last van doornat mijn kaak uit de kom schiet (zo ook mijn andere gewrichten). De rechter kant wordt hierdoor overbelast en verkrampen mijn spieren om mijn lichaam alswaare bij elkaar te houden. Mijn aanhrcht spieren zijn te soepel en ook daarom valt er bij mij dagelijks een lichaamsdeel/ledemaat van zijn plek. Ook mijn rug is vergroeid en zenuwen worden afkneld. Ik ben hierdoor wel lenig en heb een abnormaal hoge pijngrens.

----------

